# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  i cant fall asleep in my own bed??

## Qwer

no matter how tired i am it takes me hours to get to sleep in my own bed, and sometimes i dont all night. even if im extremely tired and can barley keep my eyes open as soon as i hop into my bed i get energised and cant even get close to falling asleep.

but if im in another bed, or the floor, or anything. soft or hard, comfy or uncomfy i can fall asleep easily.

why could this be?
any ways to fix it?
for now im sleeping on a little matress on the floor.

----------


## francis148

you seem to have psychological problem.Believe that you can sleep in your bed,use mantras.

----------


## tehmuffinman

This just recently started happening for me as well, a couple weeks ago. When I'm in my own bed, it just feels uncomfortable and I lay for hours but the other day I went to my new stepmother's house and fell asleep instantaneously in a bed that I had never been in before. I'm going to try rearranging my bed, blankets, pillows etc. Maybe flip the mattress over. I'll let you know if any of that helps me but I'd also suggest you try francis148's tip as well, or perhaps some meditation prior to sleep.

----------


## Puffin

If you do a lot of activities while on your bed, such as reading, work, or surfing the web, your body may get used to the fact that when you're on your bed, you're supposed to be awake. If this sounds like you, try avoiding doing anything on your bed but sleeping.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

> If you do a lot of activities while on your bed, such as reading, work, or surfing the web, your body may get used to the fact that when you're on your bed, you're supposed to be awake. If this sounds like you, try avoiding doing anything on your bed but sleeping.



I had that problem ^
Got to say, I don't really do anything in my bed anymore but sleep and watch tv (don't have a really comfy seat to watch tv so I just watch from my bed).
I have literally managed to sleep on the street, but sleeping in my own bed used to be a problem.

Got to say though', ever since I was busy with lucid dreaming, I had a 'good reason to sleep' other than getting energy, and I was able to sleep much better.
Anyhow, Puffin is probably right, if you in fact to random stuff in your bed except for sleeping.

----------


## KidDreamer

I have had this problem as well- most of it just comes down to psyching yourself out before getting into bed as francis said. Try being more active/working out during the day so that you get complete physical exhaustion before going to bed, and any time your thoughts wander towards the whole "I won't be able to fall asleep" thing immediately change thoughts. Eventually you will get used to falling asleep in your bed again.

----------


## DoctorSpaceman

I used to have this same problem in my final year of high school. I was so stressed out that falling asleep on my own bed was next to impossible (in fact I actually developed some sort of aversion to my own room altogether). Even now sometimes it's difficult to fall asleep without tossing and turning for 2+ hours whereas if I sleep elsewhere, say, the couch, I'm out straight away. But these periods sort of coincide with times when I'm not in a good place mentally. So yeah, is there any chance you're stressed?

----------


## L33tsaber

I have a little bit of a problem with that, too.  I think I've worn an unpleasant indentation into the mattress in my normal sleeping spot, but it's such a big mattress that my parents are hesitant to replace it.  Last night, I tried putting my pillows on the other end of the bed, and I think I managed to fall asleep fairly quickly after that.

----------

